# broadleaf forests



## LinoSanchez

Hi every body,

Someone can help translate to spanish the word: Broadleaf? 

It appears in the phrase 

"and scattered fragments of drier karst broadleaf forest are embedded within pine stands."

or

"we conducted an avifaunal survey of the park’s montane pine
and broadleaf forests west of Seguin during the winter of 2005."

I imagine is a kind of forest,

Thanks and very sorry for my english

Lino


----------



## vicdark

broadleaf forest = bosque de árboles de hojas anchas

a diferencia de los pinos que tienen hojas angostas llamadas agujas.


----------



## LinoSanchez

Muchas gracias,

entonces podria traducirse como: Bosques de Planifolios que son los arboles de hoja plana.

Lino


----------



## viudabella

no serán árboles de hoja caduca?


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, not all broadleaf trees are deciduous.


----------



## cirrus

Although the vast majority are.


----------



## k-in-sc

cirrus said:


> Although the vast majority are.


That's true where we live, but not everywhere. In tropical rainforests, the vast majority are evergreen (non-deciduous). 
Here in Zone 7, magnolias and hollies are probably the commonest examples. A little farther south, there are live oaks and eucalyptus. Then there are the tropicals such as banyan and camphor. 
From Wikipedia:
"Deciduous trees shed their leaves usually as an adaptation to a cold or dry season. Most tropical rainforest  plants are evergreens, replacing their leaves gradually throughout the year as the leaves age and fall, whereas species growing in seasonally arid climates may be either evergreen deciduous. Most warm temperate climate plants are also evergreen. ... "


----------



## cirrus

Blushes at the thought of his own habitatcentricity (assuming that is a word). ;-)


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, there is, or was, a lot more temperate forest in the world than rainforest. ...


----------



## Icaro_fenix

LinoSanchez said:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> entonces podria traducirse como: Bosques de Planifolios que son los arboles de hoja plana.
> 
> Lino


Yo creo que la traduccción sería bosque de frondosas (arce, serbal, acebo, abedul, haya, fresno, tilo).

Icaro


----------

